# Highly Recommended Grabber



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I work for Home Depot for almost 12 years. I'm not customer phobic, I just occasionally ignore the contractor who whistles down the aisle and waves his hand at me like I should run to him like i'm his bitch.
If you never worked retail, who wouldn't understand.
On the flip side, Home Depots new owner (new 6 years ago) Bob Nardelli, tends to push hiring 8-9 dollar an hour employees, as oppossed to those of us hired years ago BECAUSE OF OUR KNOW HOW AND FRIENDLINESS.
sorry to rant.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

no problem, just wanted to let everyone know that not all retail people are idiots that hate and ignore shoppers, although I see it myself from alot of people when I shop anywhere. no hard feelings


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

AFX, what lenght did you get? I have been only able to find the 32 inch not the 48 inch. What price did you find it for? So far $17.99 is the best I found it for.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

